# so excited! just need shrimp and snail :3



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I went to Jefferson feed yesterday and got some new plants!
And an ammonia tester. i should have got more test strips but I had 1 left and can get more this weekend. They didn't have any shrimp or snails:/ 

If I remwmber correctly:
Nitrates 20
Nitrite 0
Ph 6.5 - 7.0


The plants I got are dwarf anubias and some.type of wendth or something like that.

PICTURES! 


Before water....











After water!









Dwarf anubias :3










Sir rocky, ? Wendth floating and planted water wisteria and behind the plant is a little shrimp nest ai made for when I do get them C:










Another nest and amazon sword. I talked to a neighbor who has a 40 gal and they agreed to take the sword in exchange for clippings if it gets too big c:











Mr shy guy :3











Now I just need to get a snail and some shrimp and maybe 1 more floating plant and 1 more stem?


Let me know what you think and if I should make any adjustments!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yay! keep those nitrates down for the shimp! Ideally at zero!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> yay! keep those nitrates down for the shimp! Ideally at zero!



I'm trying!! Any idea how?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

just do water changes  maybe 25% every two days? whateer keeps them down. however avoid overly large WCs


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> just do water changes  maybe 25% every two days? whateer keeps them down. however avoid overly large WCs


That sounds good.
When I set this up and did a water change [80%] it was the biggest one I did since I first set it up. Other than that I stick to 25% and 50% changes

Usually 2 25% a week and a 50% every other week or something like that. 
Or whenever the water looks cloudy.


Did you see my post about the 20 gallon!?!?!?


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

Do those plants require extra care
Like co2? Looks great so far!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Savageajc said:


> Do those plants require extra care
> Like co2? Looks great so far!



I don't think so but I think the sword needs some type of food tab or someething like that. I could be wrong.

tHANKS! I'm so excited about it!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

looks great! and the plant you dont know the name of is crypt wendtii.

Nitrates dont have to be 0 for shrimp especially if you are getting neos (ie cherry shrimp), they can tolerate quite high levels.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> looks great! and the plant you dont know the name of is crypt wendtii.
> 
> Nitrates dont have to be 0 for shrimp especially if you are getting neos (ie cherry shrimp), they can tolerate quite high levels.



Thank you Star!
I called it that at Jeff feed and they said it was a "something" Wendth

I really do want to get cherry shrimp but after i get ciroc out and into the 20 gallon. i know he would eat them!

And about the nitrates, if thats the case I wonder how my shrimp died ? 0.o 
He was in a jar and moss by himself.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> looks great! and the plant you dont know the name of is crypt wendtii.
> 
> Nitrates dont have to be 0 for shrimp especially if you are getting neos (ie cherry shrimp), they can tolerate quite high levels.


she has some ghost shrimp. on top of LFS and shipping abuse, i think it's the only way for her.

and yes.. if you get red cherry shrimp they are a lot hardier.
Amanos are also a tough bunch


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> she has some ghost shrimp. on top of LFS and shipping abuse, i think it's the only way for her.
> 
> and yes.. if you get red cherry shrimp they are a lot hardier.
> Amanos are also a tough bunch


Hopefully I can find.some somewhere, there isn't much to choose.from.around town...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It's sad really. because despite how cheap they are, I've found the lFS ghosies to be a delicate bunch


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> It's sad really. because despite how cheap they are, I've found the lFS ghosies to be a delicate bunch



It is sad :/

The only ghost shrimp I can get are from wal mart -.-


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

Is there a petsmart in your area? I know mine regularly carries them.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Savageajc said:


> Is there a petsmart in your area? I know mine regularly carries them.



Yes! But everytime I go there or jefferson feed they never have any -.-

I'm going this weekedn to get some stuff from my 22 cube [do you think they would have a hood for a cube?]


----------

